# Envoie de mail impossible (client bbox)



## Pédrolinno (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis passé ENFIN sur mac hier avec l'achat d'un mac book pro. Tout ce passe à merveille à par "MAIL" qui me pose de bons problèmes de configuration. J'ai donc cherché une bonne partie de la nuit ma réponse sur ce forum en vain. Je m'excuse d'avance si la réponse à déjà été solutionnée !

- Réception de mail sans problème. J'ai une boite perso sur OVH donc mail.nomdedomaine.com

- Par contre pour l'envoie de mails, c'est un peu plus complexe car ils restent dans ma boite d'envoie... Je suis client bouygues et je vois sur le web plusieurs choses : smtp.bbox.fr ou encore smtp.bouyguestel.fr
Dans mon cas, le compte est actif avec smtp.bbox.fr mais ensuite, je dois avoir un souci de paramétrage et comme je débute sur mac, je suis perdu. J'avoue que les paramètres avancés sont du chinois pour moi : authentification / port / SSL etc...

Merci d'avance pour votre précieuse aide et encore désolé de parler de choses qui ont probablement déjà été traitées.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2010)

bonjour
il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo

ensuite voir DEUX points
1- ce qu'exige OVH avec des emails "nondedomaine" en réglage SMTP
2-Ce que cela implique si chez bouygues

(donc regarder des sujets bouygues ou OVH)


----------



## Pédrolinno (23 Mars 2010)

Oups, désolé, je sais à quel point c'est agaçant les multiples sujets sur le même sujet et les topic qui ne ce trouve pas au bon endroit.

Je vais continuer mes recherches dans la journée du coup et je viendrai donner des news ensuite.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2010)

et c'est certainement un detail très bete ( une chtite erreur dans  un reglage SMTP etiles messages ne sont pas envoyés)
OVH est un hébergeur  loin d'etre marginal , et c'est sans doute dans leur manuel ou FAQ  ou forum d'aide
je suis quasi certain que c'est traité sur macg

tiens en passant
conseil
il y a ca qui marche bien surtout en mode recherche avancée 
la recherche  interne macgeneration dont recherche avancée
( attention la recherche macg ne tient pas compte de mots trop courts, OVH peut ne pas passer ou etre dans la base de mot courts specifiquement ajoutée par les admis, comme MBP pour macbook pro etc))

+
recherche interne à chaque fil limitée au contenu du fil 
(à coté d'outils de discussion)

et ca:
ou même recherche google ou yahoo( ou autres ) mais limitée au site (ici le forum)
site:forums.macg.co    ( ajout des termes à chercher)
et *là* OVH passera

edit
pour la rigolade
tuto marrant

TUTO RIGOLO

edit2
et ca pointe un sujet  ovh que tu relanceras en y repostant


----------



## Pédrolinno (23 Mars 2010)

Ha et bien tout est entré dans l'ordre à présent et je t'en remercie !

Nom : pop3.nomdedomaine.com + forcer le port 587

Erreur toute bête en effet mais j'étais certain qu'on pouvait reprendre la config de messagerie de mon PC soit smtp.bbox.fr comme quoi !!!

Merci beaucoup encore une fois !


----------



## Betty Boop (4 Avril 2010)

Pédrolinno a dit:


> Ha et bien tout est entré dans l'ordre à présent et je t'en remercie !
> 
> Nom : pop3.nomdedomaine.com + forcer le port 587
> 
> ...



Je suivais ce fil avec intérêt car moi non plus je ne peux pas envoyer de mail par le smtp.bbox.fr, mais là je suis perdue... qu'est ce que le pop3 a à voir avec le smtp.bbox.fr ?  

Je suis cliente de Bouygues que depuis qq jours et dans la documentation, il est bien indiqué qu'il faut mettre smtp.bbox.fr dans le serveur d'envoi... mais aucun mail ne part avec ce serveur

Alors, le forçage du pop3, en quoi ça fait avancer le schmilblick du serveur smtp ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2010)

il n'est pas question de "forcage de pop " 
du tout

c'est l'écriture du serveur POP
ET
bon choix du port en réglage  *smtp*
( ici 587 au lieu de l'usuel 25)


----------



## surfman06 (5 Avril 2010)

J'adore ton tuto, à conserver, et même à mettre en tête de liste.


----------



## Pédrolinno (11 Avril 2010)

surfman06 a dit:


> J'adore ton tuto, à conserver, et même à mettre en tête de liste.



Je ne vois pas à qui tu parles... 
J'avais un problème que j'ai résolu et comme je fais partie d'une communauté, je me suis dit qu'il était bon de partager. Je suis novice et j'ai fait avec mes mots (peut être aussi avec ma maladresse), mais si tu n'es pas content, passe ton chemin car je n'ai jamais parlé de tuto non plus... 

Je suis client bbox et mes mails sont sur OVH (contact@nomdedomaine;com) c'est tout, point.


----------



## twinworld (11 Avril 2010)

Pédrolinno a dit:


> Je ne vois pas à qui tu parles...


je crois qu'il faisait référence à PascalforMac qui explique comment faire une recherche sur Google


----------



## Pédrolinno (13 Avril 2010)

Oui en effet.


----------



## xyseana (18 Février 2012)

Bonsoir je viens d'acquerir un ordinateur portable Mac BooK pro et mon FAI est bbox.

Je n'arrive pas à envoyer mes mails et même pas les recevoir même si j'ai reussi à le faire un instant et puis plusrien.

J'ai contacté le service mac, mais m'ont pas aidé m'ont renvoyé vers mon service client bouygues  et ça ne marche pas.
ça commence déjà bien, un icône s'ouvre "bienvenue dans mail" où il y a marqué vous pouvez poursuivre sans mot depasse securisé, mais cecipourrait le compromettre. Par ailleurs vouspouvez configurer manuellemnt votre compte.
souhaitez vous poursuivre sans mot de passe sécurisé?
 on me propose de cliquer manuellemnt ou annuler ou continuer

Et la il ya  une fenêtre qui s'affiche SERVEUR DE RECEPTION
 avec type de compte où on peut choisir : POP,IMAP, EXCHANGE,EXCHANGE IMAP
 Description: il y a marqué Bouygues France
serveur de réception : imap4.bbox.fr
nom utilisateur : nom.prenom@bbox.fr
DdP: celui de bbox

J'aimis dans serveur reception: pop3.bbox.fr
puis une fenêtre serveur d'envoi s'affiche
avec description: bouygues france
serveur d'envoi : smtp.bbox.fr
il y a un onglet où est coché activer l'authentification
nom utilisateur et MDP de bbox

après une autre fenêtre securité courrier expedié ou il y a une case à cocher : utiliser SSL que j'ai coché et j'ai choisi aucune authentification

et là on me dit serveur d'envoi est activé mais le serveur de réception ce n'est pas le cas. et sur ma boîte de réception  il y a un triangle avec un point d'exclamation.

S'il vous plait aidez moi c'est très frustrant de ne pas arriver à faire fonctionner cela.

cordialement


----------



## DLD Group (20 Avril 2012)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas depuis que je suis passé à Snow Léopard...
Cordialement
DLD


----------



## alloelo (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

cela fait des jours que je tourne en rond ... c'est le cas de dire !! je n'arrivais pas envoyer des mails le serveur smpt de bbox ne répondais pas.
j'ai chercher sur TOUS les forums et c'est ce post qui m'a mis sur la voie donc merci, car les aides bouygues et autres tutos étaient complètement erroné, ils disent tous de faire sans authentification et en port 25.

Bref voilà ma config qui fonctionne pour ma part : Thunderbird

nom du serv : smtp.bbox.fr
port : 587
nom d'utilisateur : levotre
methode d'identification : mot de passe normal
securité : SSL/TLS

bon avant cela j'avais tout essayé de décocher sur le routeur le firewall et l'anti spam
d'ajouter une règle, mais rien n'y faisait.
Donc voilà pour ma part cela ne correspond pas à ce qui est donné par bouygues ...

Depuis j'ai supprimé mes règles, laissé décoché l'anti-spam du port 25, et remis un firewall en mode sécurisé standard, et tout fonctionne très bien.


----------

